# Drehzahlregelung



## Drain (24 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte einen Antrieb mit konstanter Drehzahl (Endlospositionierung) laufen lassen. Defaultwert in der Steuerung ist Lageregelung (welche eine Drehzahlregelung ja beinhaltet).
Frage: Hat es irgendwelche Vorteile die Betriebsart Drehzahlregelung der Lageregelung vorzuziehen?

Drain


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 August 2006)

Hmmm.

Lageregelung und Drehzahlregelung sind eigendlich 2 völlig unterschiedliche Sachen...

Bei Endlosfahrt musst du natürlich Drehzahlregelung nehmen.


----------



## Drain (25 August 2006)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe ist die Drehzahlregelung eine Lageregelung ohne Lageregler. Dies verdeutlicht auch folgendes Bild.

Auch die Doku des Servoreglers bestätigt das:​
Drehzahlregelung (Stromregler und Drehzahlregler sind aktiv).​
Lageregelung (Stromregler, Drehzahlregler und Lageregler sind aktiv)​
Frage mich nun eben, ob es Vorteile hat auf die Drehzahlregelung zu wechseln, da die (standardmäßig eingestellte) Lageregelung dies doch beinhaltet. 

Bye​


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 August 2006)

Drain schrieb:


> Drehzahlregelung (Stromregler und Drehzahlregler sind aktiv).​
> Lageregelung (Stromregler, Drehzahlregler und Lageregler sind aktiv)​
> Frage mich nun eben, ob es Vorteile hat auf die Drehzahlregelung zu wechseln, da die (standardmäßig eingestellte) Lageregelung dies doch beinhaltet.
> 
> Bye​



Natürlich beinhaltet die Lageregelung auch die Drehzahlregelung, da der Antrieb mit geregelter Drehzahl zur Sollposition fährt.


----------



## offliner (25 August 2006)

Die Frage ist hier: Möchte ich gesteuert oder geregelt fahren... Bei gesteuertem Betrieb gebe ich lediglich einen Drehzahlsollwert vor und die Achse fährt mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit, ohne hierbei zu überwachen, ob die Position der Achse auch passt (Schleppfehlerüberwachung). Wenn geregelt gefahren wird, wird gleichzeitig auch die Position der Achse mit überwacht. Im Klartext, wenn ich die Achse bei gesteuertem Betrieb blockiere, läuft sie nach Lösen der Blockade mit der "alten" Geschwindigkeit weiter. Mache ich dies bei gereltem Betrieb, versucht die Achse den entstandenen Schleppfehler auszugleichen und läuft in ihren dynamischen Grenzen los, bis die Sollposition erreicht ist. Vorrsausgesetzt es greifen nicht vorher schon irgendwelche Überwachungen. Dies kann auch bei Endlospositionieren der Fall sein !
Deshalb kommt es drauf an, was Du überhaupt machen möchtest.
Möchtest Du z.B. eine zweite Achse auf diese Achse koppeln, so muss bei einigen Controllern lagegeregelt gefahren werden...


----------



## Drain (25 August 2006)

Das Einsatzgebiet ist eine Art Bohrvorrichtung und die Achse, um die es geht, ist die Drehachse des Bohrers. Dieser soll eine möglichst konstante Drehzahl haben, auch wenn sich die Last (durch Eindringen des Bohrers in das Material) erhöht.

Da es sich hier nicht um eine Positionierung handelt, bei der auftretende Schleppfehler durch Regelung "aufgeholt" werden sollen (und somit zu einer höheren Drehzahl führen), wäre in diesem Anwendungsfall die Drehzahlregelung von Vorteil (weil konstantere Drehzahl).
Aber es handelt sich ja dann auch um eine Regelung und nicht um eine Steuerung, oder? Nur wird halt nicht die Positionierung geregelt, sondern die Drehzahl.

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten :-D .
Bin grad erst dabei mich in das Thema Achsen/Achsantriebe einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Maxl (25 August 2006)

In Deinem Fall ist die reine Drehzahlregelung der Lageregelung klar vorzuziehen - und zwar aus dem Grund, den Du selber genannt hast: wird während der Bearbeitung ein Schleppfehler aufgebaut, versucht eine Lagegeregelte Achse natürlich, diesen wieder aufzuholen.
Wird die Achse nur Drehzahlgeregelt betrieben, hast Du dieses Problem nicht.

Die meisten Antriebshersteller haben daher möglichkeiten vorgesehen, die Lageregelung zu deaktivieren (z.B. bei B&R lageregler-kv auf 0 stellen).

Richtig schwierig wird es erst, wenn sowohl reine Drehzahlregelung als auch Lageregelung notwendig ist (z.B. bei Verwendung eines Werkzeugwechslers), da hier vor der Umschaltung von Drehzahlregelung auf Lageregelung eine Schleppfehlerlöschung durchgeführt werden muss.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Drain (25 August 2006)

Das Problem mit dem Werkzeugwechsel hab ich nicht.
Danke Maxl für die Bestätigung meines Posts. Und auch allen anderen.
Habs soweit nun verstanden.


<Off Topic Modus ein>:-D
Bin echt froh, daß es dieses Forum hier gibt. Und auch die Usergemeinde, durch die das Forum erst lebendig wird.
<Off Topic Modus aus>


----------



## lefrog (31 August 2006)

Hallo!

Bedenke auch das ein Lageregler eine Position, entweder in ° oder in mm, als Beispiel, darstellt und als Grundlage für sein Tun nimmt. Man stelle sich eine Bohrspindel vor, welche über Tage, Wochen oder gar Monate immer nur in einer Richtung drehen würde. Sicherlich ist klar, das irgendwann die Grenze des Wegen abgelaufen wurd und der Regler von neuen, sprich von Null beginnt. Sicherlich keine schöne Sache... 
Wichtiger sind aber die bereits erwähnten Dinge. Drehzahlregelung. Meiner Meinung nach die Beste Lösung für ein solches Problem. 

Aber auch da gibt es mehrere Wege... Zum einen kann man einfach an einen Drehstrommotor einen Umrichter knallen und gut. Dann hat man kein Feedback, keinen Geber, und daher keine sehr genaue Info über den Ist-Zustand. Drehgeber angeflanscht an den Motor, oder an die Mechanik, hilft da ungemein. Noch genauer wirds dann mit Servoantrieb. 
Die gängigen Drehgeber für Drehstromantriebe sind Inkrementaldrehgeber, für Servoantriebe Sinlge- oder Multiturn Absolutwertgeber, welche eine Sinus-Cosinus-Spur für die Drehzahlregelung haben. Ich denke das auch der eingesetzte Geber eine Rolle spielt...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## offliner (1 September 2006)

Ein Geberüberlauf könnte nat. in diesem Fall die Maschine durchgehen lassen, muss aber nicht. Des weiteren muss ich mir bei Anlagen die womöglich Monate laufen sowieso Gedanken machen, wie ich die Position zwischendurch fliegend referenziere. Einen Bohrer kann ich mit Sicherheit über Jahre laufen lassen,  ohne dass ich einen Überlauf bekomme, da ich diesen als Modulo Achse ansehe,  die zyklisch von 0 - 360° läuft und das ist nur bei Absolutwertgebern ein Problem. Bei Linearachsen gebe ich Dir auf jeden Fall Recht. Der Geber spielt für die Langzeitstabilität keine Rolle, wohl aber für die Genauigkeit der Positionierung, bzw. Geschwindigkeitserfassung.
Ich sehe es aber auch so, dass hier eine Drehzahlregelung die besere Wahl ist.


----------

